# New model: Ocean Two



## Triton

The first ever watch that I had the pleasure of designing for Steinhart was the Triton back in 2005. Another five years later I was asked to design yet another dive watch for Steinhart, but this time a bit smaller and more elegant, something like the Ocean One but with a design all on its own, an Ocean Two. Since all the components where again new, prototyping and tooling consumed another two years until the final product was finally ready.
And today I take a truckload of pride in presenting to you this final piece of stainless steel and sapphire crystal, the long awaited Ocean Two, IMHO a landmark for the Steinhart brand!



























































































For those of you who aren't afraid of a little color, we also made a model that incorporates blue Super LumiNova &#8230;























































The specs read as follows:

- 43 mm stainless steel case, satin finish with polished highlights
- 22 mm lug width, rubberized black leather strap with curved ends
- Water resistant to 300 meters, knurled screw-in crown
- Domed sapphire crystal with double anti-reflective coating on the inside
- 120-clicks uni-directional bezel with knurled edge and sapphire crystal inlay incorporating Super LumiNova
- multi-layer dial with polished applied indices, polished hands
- Swiss ETA 2824-2 automatic movement, date at 6 o'clock

For many obvious reasons the O2 costs more than the O1, but for the featured details I believe that a sub 500 Euro price tag is still a steal regarding this baby!

Thank you for your consideration! :-!


----------



## spain72

YA-WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## dr3amgawd

Awesome ! It's worth the wait! Props to the Steinhart team


----------



## Doboji

WOOOOHOOO... order placed!


----------



## jagmichael

Yes!!!! Order placed on the blue.


----------



## KUNISMAN

Made a big mistake.....I´ve preordered another watch that I´m still waiting for...big mistake cous I really like this one.
Kudos to Steinhart..


----------



## dcuthbertson

Stunning watch Triton.
Congratulations.


----------



## enorytsucram

Awesome!


----------



## Mark9Fiji

Woohoo! Just waiting for confirmation email now!


----------



## Doboji

I actually paypal'ed my money already before I even got the confirmation email... hope I didn't mess the order up that way. Just got too impatient/excited.


----------



## Watchman69

Very nice, I'd love to see a mesh bracelet on it


----------



## Watchman69

don't really like the font number on the bezel... :roll:


----------



## Mark9Fiji

Anyone else still waiting for confirmation of order email before paying? I thought it was automatic


----------



## Doboji

Mark9Fiji said:


> Anyone else still waiting for confirmation of order email before paying? I thought it was automatic


Yes, I still haven't got my confirmation email either. I actually sent Steinhart a follow up email, and sent my paypal payment before even waiting for confirmation... added 30 Euros shipping cost to the US as per their instruction.


----------



## jagmichael

I haven't either. I just emailed them so we'll see. How do you send the paypal stuff before the email?


----------



## Doboji

jagmichael said:


> I haven't either. I just emailed them so we'll see. How do you send the paypal stuff before the email?


Their paypal account is the info email address.... Hopefully I didn't make the order more difficult that way.


----------



## watchobs

Beauty down to the most minute details! Designer kudo's for achieving both a stately military elegance while still keeping a sporty feel! Something that this brand continues to excel at! Added to wish list!


----------



## Tony A.H

WOW.
Outstanding Work Simon .!! 

i first thought the Bezel was Anodized Aluminum. but it's Sappire Crystal which is Icing on the Cake :-!.! looks More Classy that way..

lot's of Beautiful Details. LOVE the Dial especially the Embossed Logo & Indices, the Inlaid Crown, Case Desing/Finish. and did i say the Logo is a GREAT TOUCH . ??!.. Really Striking Design .just Beautiful all around. BRAVO. :-!





.


----------



## jagmichael

Thanks! I sent my payment too. Hopefully it doesn't mess things up but I have to get to work and wanted this done.


----------



## SJL

Great job yet again Simon. Congrats dude. 

SJL


----------



## pcanezo

Great looking watch. Ordering the blue as soon as I get home.


----------



## flyingpicasso

I was hoping for 41mm or 42mm, but this is still one for me to consider. Great looking watch. Does anyone know the grade of ETA being used?


----------



## djs86

Beautiful looking watches, Simon. Your designs always seem to hit the right strings with me. I can see a couple of influences from the 30atm on the dial which is really nice. I can't say enough about the "vinyl record" grooves on the dial, they are just so cool. It's also nice to see the rubber/leather straps being used in a 22mm size, undoubtedly the most comfortable strap I own. Currently I need another dive watch like I need a hole in my head but that's not to say I may not look into one down the line. 

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## peatnick

Ordered the white so I can wear it on more occasions but he blue looks so good makes me wish I could afford to order both!

email with PayPal link came instantly for me, painless ordering process, now the bracelet is coming soon. . . 

nice work Triton!


----------



## pavel36

Duh... i just pre-ordered Aviation Vintage this morning... if i knew that the Ocean 2 would show up so soon, will probably get that instead... 

Does anyone know if there is a very limited supply of Ocean 2 models? Really don't want to find out that they are sold out by the end of April...

Thanks


----------



## clouser

Can you tell us what the lug to lug length is Simon?


----------



## Titan II

Triton, 

Congratulations to you and Gunter...fantastic job. The Ocean 2 is absolutely stunning.

T2


----------



## Uwe W.

A hearty congratulations Simon, to you and Herr Steinhart. I'm sure the company will do well with this model. :-!

It wasn't until today that I finally 'got' the blue version. I used to think it was a little too feminine for my tastes, but then I thought of the colour of the water off a white sand beach and voilà, it's a perfect choice. I will be curious to see what the breakdown will be between the blue version and the black and white.


----------



## rockandrye

Absolutely smashing watch. I'm drooling! This just hits all the right notes for me, and would look great for any occasion.


----------



## markrlondon

Very cool. Excellent work, Simon.


----------



## Tony A.H

flyingpicasso said:


> Does anyone know the grade of ETA being used?


it's an: *ETA 2824-2* which is Top Grade.

.


----------



## waldoh

Time to start saving for my 2nd Steinhart.


----------



## ttimbo

Great to finally see this lovely design fully realised. Must make you and the Steinhart team very proud. I'm hoping there's going to be a GMT in the offing...and not too far off. Am I right?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## charvel

Hi all, been a lurker for a good few months now. I came accross this forum when I was looking for a quality watch at a good price, and that led me to Steinhart and the Ocean one which I love. 

Shortly after taking ownership of my Ocean one black, rumours started about an Ocean Two, the first images were all it took to get me hooked, so here I am having now placed an order for the O2 in white, and soon I'll have a second quality watch at an amazing price!

The O2 encompasses everything I love in watch design and I'm really 
looking forward to my new arrival...


----------



## SlvrSrfr

This might very well be my first Steinhart. Excellent job!


----------



## Doboji

I now need to find someway to hold myself together while waiting for delivery...


----------



## MikeyShingles

The wait is over! What an amazing looking watch. Put my order in for the white - now to wait a little more until it arrives!


----------



## stryker58

Stunning! This will be my first Steinhart. While trying to decide between the white or blue can someone tell us if we can expect an integrated SS bracelet option soon and what is the lug to lug? Congrats for coming up with a winner.


----------



## iceman64

Looks fantastic! Well done and a big :-! on another great design.


----------



## raymansg

Chanced on this just as I was going to bed last night. Ordered and didn't get the chance to pay until just a few mins ao.
waited so long for the O2, blue it is. Cannot wait.


----------



## pavel36

Damit... i could not resist and after fighting cons and pros all day placed an order for the Ocean 2 (black).. and that is the second watch I ordered today.. it is a sickness i tell ya


----------



## Nolander

I just ordered one as well. I am still quite enjoying my triton, but the Ocean 2 is just so sweet. Now for the wait.......ever so exciting.


----------



## BaCaitlin

Wow..beautiful design. Happy to see a refreshing design and not a Rollie homage. Congrats to Steinhart's design and implementation team!


----------



## Riker

_The Ocean 2's are not L.E models but regular line models. The first batch of Oceans at Steinhart for each of the White & Blue is in the hundreds as will be each batch that arrives into the future. As is always the case, the earlier you order the best chance you have of not having to wait.

The new Oceans 2's are proving very popular & the increased traffic seemed to cause the Steinhart websites response times to momentarily slow a touch. It is back to normal now.

_


pavel36 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a very limited supply of Ocean 2 models? Really don't want to find out that they are sold out by the end of April...
> 
> Thanks


_As advised in the previous Ocean 2 thread an integrated bracelet for the Ocean 2's is in the works but as yet no firm date is set for it's release.
_


stryker58 said:


> Stunning! This will be my first Steinhart. While trying to decide between the white or blue can someone tell us if we can expect an integrated SS bracelet option soon and what is the lug to lug? Congrats for coming up with a winner.


----------



## acello27

Very cool. I like it a lot.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Tony A.H said:


> it's an: *ETA 2824-2* which is Top Grade.


Actually, Tony, the 2824-2 comes in four grades: standard, elabore, top, and chronometer. The "2" at the end does not denote "top." Now, Gunter could well have ordered Top grade movements for this model, which would be very welcome news indeed. Since it's not listed as "top" in the official description, however, I am not hopeful.


----------



## Riker

The Oceans 2's use elabore grade 2824-2 movements...



flyingpicasso said:


> Actually, Tony, the 2824-2 comes in four grades: standard, elabore, top, and chronometer. The "2" at the end does not denote "top." Now, Gunter could well have ordered Top grade movements for this model, which would be very welcome news indeed. Since it's not listed as "top" in the official description, however, I am not hopeful.


----------



## rukrem

stryker58 said:


> Stunning! This will be my first Steinhart. While trying to decide between the white or blue can someone tell us if we can expect an integrated SS bracelet option soon and what is the lug to lug? Congrats for coming up with a winner.


I am pretty sure this watch would look great on Steinhart's mesh ...


----------



## bluloo

Saw this today. So pretty it motivated me to put on my Ocean Vintage.

This one is going on my want list, if an SS bracelet version becomes available.


----------



## Boggy

Hi Triton. Congrats on your new design. Do you have a measurement of the lug tip to lug tip? I think all manufacturers should include this in their specs. Thanks!


----------



## naihet

+1 on the lug to lug measurement, i am wondering the same as well. Well done to Steinhart on a truly beautiful watch! Cant wait to see the integrated bracelet if it ever eventuates |>


----------



## Triton

Thank you all for the kind words, really overwhelmed by all the positive feedback! :-!

As for the lug-to-lug measurement, it's 51.5 mm


----------



## siess

I think that the strap looks good - will this be available separately?


----------



## phlabrooy

Actually, and as Riker pointed out, it's clearly stated on the website for the Ocean 2 Blue that the 2824-2 is an Elabore grade.
That's the same as in the Ocean 1's. So there are 2 more higher grades above that as far as 2824-2 movements are concerned.

Regards,


----------



## camb66

what a stunner- they are going to sell truckloads at that price


----------



## Tony A.H

flyingpicasso said:


> Actually, Tony, the 2824-2 comes in four grades: standard, elabore, top, and chronometer. The "2" at the end does not denote "top." Now, Gunter could well have ordered Top grade movements for this model, which would be very welcome news indeed. Since it's not listed as "top" in the official description, however, I am not hopeful.


Thank you for the Information.

learned something New today.. 
i thought there's Only 2 Different Grades, and the One that ends with 2 is the Higher. also had No Idea that this very Same Caliber comes in 4 Different Grades .

Cheers

.


----------



## raymansg

got my email a few hours after ordering, paid for it. Gunter (da man) responded to my query on the payt part. Panicked a little last night when I didn't get the paypal window
Phew ...


----------



## pinchycm

siess said:


> I think that the strap looks good - will this be available separately?


It really does... Wonder of we can order one a la carte!


----------



## TKKAM

I placed an order for one last night and still have not received the Paypal request or confirmation. Does this mean they are sold out? Still waiting to hear back from Steinhart.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Riker said:


> The Oceans 2's use elabore grade 2824-2 movements...


Excellent, Riker, thanks! Elabore is perfectly acceptable. I can't wait to see some wrist shots of this watch!


----------



## jagmichael

TKKAM said:


> I placed an order for one last night and still have not received the Paypal request or confirmation. Does this mean they are sold out? Still waiting to hear back from Steinhart.


I received my confirmation email several hours after my order. I would maybe send them an email if you haven't received it yet. I had purchased from Steinhart before so had the paypal info already and paid before the email was sent. Thought that might create an issue but when I woke up this morning they sent a reply stating they received payment. So that's a relief.


----------



## pft

The Ocean 2 blue model is a beautiful homage to the Bremont Submarine S500 BK-GN. I remember when the Bremont was first shown how stunning and what a wonderful departure it was from typical dive watches (albeit very expensive). Steinhart has managed to make subtle changes to the Bremont design that are also preferable in my opinion (and at much more affordable price). I even like the Steinhart blue over the Bremont sea foam green. Great work Steinhart!


----------



## markrlondon

pft said:


> The Ocean 2 blue model is a beautiful homage to the Bremont Submarine S500 BK-GN.


Interesting. Personally I don't see the O2 as a homage to the S500: The designs are just too dissimilar overall in my view.

The only similarity is in the lume section on the bezel. Beyond that (i.e. case shape, crown, crown protectors, dial, hands, date), they are too different in my opinion for one to be a homage of the other.


----------



## Doboji

pft said:


> The Ocean 2 blue model is a beautiful homage to the Bremont Submarine S500 BK-GN. I remember when the Bremont was first shown how stunning and what a wonderful departure it was from typical dive watches (albeit very expensive). Steinhart has managed to make subtle changes to the Bremont design that are also preferable in my opinion (and at much more affordable price). I even like the Steinhart blue over the Bremont sea foam green. Great work Steinhart!


Certainly some similarities... but not a Homage IMO.

I'll go further... looking at the Bremont I do see two features that stand out as being similar to the O2... that being the minute hand and the color contrast on the Bezel. Beyond that the watches are completely different... and when I look at the watch I see inspiration coming from a number of places including watches already in the Steinhart collection... for example I see some of the BlackSea there... (which you have said is a homage to the Blancpain FF, I disagree there as well).


----------



## TKKAM

I sent an email early this morning and have not received a reply. No activity on my Paypal account, either.


----------



## Doboji

Try calling them... although I believe they're closed for the day now.


----------



## pft

Doboji said:


> Certainly some similarities... but not a Homage IMO.
> 
> I'll go further... looking at the Bremont I do see two features that stand out as being similar to the O2... that being the minute hand and the color contrast on the Bezel. Beyond that the watches are completely different... and when I look at the watch I see inspiration coming from a number of places including watches already in the Steinhart collection... for example I see some of the BlackSea there... (which you have said is a homage to the Blancpain FF, I disagree there as well).


This was simply my opinion. And perhaps the word homage is too sensitive a word if taken/ used out of context (as it often is). But in context it is very different than saying copy or replica (which is not what was implied). Paying homage is simply showing respect/ reverence/ relationship to something. Inspiration here also kind of works. Perhaps it is subjective...but having seen the pictures of the Ocean 2 I did immediately think of the Bremont. Likewise when first seeing pictures of the Black Sea I thought of the Blancpain. This is not necessarily a bad thing. Opinion or context aside... I will again offer that the Ocean 2 looks to be a beautiful watch. And I would have also quickly purchased the Black Sea had it been offered to the general market. I think Steinhart has done a superb job with both of these watches.


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

Ordered one this morning and got the confirmation email. Phoned my bank to arrange the bank to bank transfer. Now I just have to cross my fingers and hope for the best. I have never been through a purchasing procedure like this before so I am feeling a bit anxious!


----------



## pavel36

...just be patient they do answer the emails usually within 24 hours... This is not amazon, they are a small company...


----------



## stryker58

The wait is over. Ordered and sent payment for my first ever swiss made mechanical watch. Steinhart Ocean Two blue. And on my birthday!!


----------



## tcallre

At first I was not impressed after waiting so long for this long anticipated model. After the third or fourth look I started to see the understated beauty of the O2. It's very nice and I could start lusting after I see a stainless bracelet on it. But I had hoped to see a mermaid on the back even though the shark is pretty cool. Congratulations to new purchasers and very good work to the designer.


----------



## Patrick7813

Hi All

I just placed my order for the O2 White and paid via PayPal. Very sleek appearing watch. I really appreciate the 43mm case size. Although, I'd prefer it with a bracelet option (which is stated to be available at a later date) but I plan on adding a deployant clasp (in lieu of the buckle) to the standard, rubber coated strap. Does anyone (Triton/Riker) know if the 22mm Steinhart deployant will fit the thickness (unspecified) of the standard strap?

Cheers and later, Patrick


----------



## Riker

Patrick, Steinhart deployants are made to accept thick straps, including the new Ocean 2 Rubber/Leather strap....;-)



Patrick7813 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone (Triton/Riker) know if the 22mm Steinhart deployant will fit the thickness (unspecified) of the standard strap?
> 
> Cheers and later, Patrick


----------



## pusherman

wow that really is a beautiful watch, a nice different diver look, very elegant.. this one may force me to pull the steinhart trigger .. really like the outside of the bezel with the grip indentations..


----------



## conquistador

Does anyone know if the Ocean 1 or the Ocean Vintage GMT bracelet will fit the Ocean 2? Triton? Riker?

Thanks!


----------



## Phil0886

Congratulations on a stunning watch Triton, this will be my first Steinhart. I know it's only just been launched but are there any plans for different colour schemes on the bezel in future?


----------



## Stylerz

Any idea when the integrated rubber strap will arrive?


----------



## Triton

@conquistador: The Ocean One has a different case, its bracelet won't fit the O2. A similar bracelet to fit the O2 case should be ready in about 6-8 weeks though.

@Phil0886: Thank you :-! Should the O2 prove to be a popular model, then other color schemes will be sure to follow.

@Stylerz: I'm afraid the integrated rubber strap has been put on ice for now in favor of the stainless steel bracelet. But just between us, the one from Sinn fits nicely, even with Steinhart's rubber strap butterfly clasp. ;-)


----------



## Verderer

Is there going to a version with metal bracelet?


----------



## charvel

@Triton
For a noob like me, could you provide some more info on specifically witch Sinn strap I should look for, and how I can purchase the butterfly clasp?

I thought the O2 looked amazing on rubber in that Facebook skiing photo, and would love to replicate it. 
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

Neleus Orpheus said:


> Ordered one this morning and got the confirmation email. Phoned my bank to arrange the bank to bank transfer. Now I just have to cross my fingers and hope for the best. I have never been through a purchasing procedure like this before so I am feeling a bit anxious!


Anxiety levels falling by 50%! I got an email saying the payment has been recieved and the watch should be shipped soon!


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

markrlondon said:


> Interesting. Personally I don't see the O2 as a homage to the S500: The designs are just too dissimilar overall in my view.
> 
> The only similarity is in the lume section on the bezel. Beyond that (i.e. case shape, crown, crown protectors, dial, hands, date), they are too different in my opinion for one to be a homage of the other.


For me homage has a specific meaning for watches. It means the maker has tried to replicate an iconic watch as much as possible without trying to deceive the owner or others the it is the watch in question. The OVM is a good example of this.

While you could argue that the ocean 2 has been influenced by the Bremont S500 or IWC Aquatimer it is definitely not an homage.


----------



## conquistador

charvel said:


> @Triton
> For a noob like me, could you provide some more info on specifically witch Sinn strap I should look for, and how I can purchase the butterfly clasp?
> 
> I thought the O2 looked amazing on rubber in that Facebook skiing photo, and would love to replicate it.
> Thanks
> Andy


I believe Triton is referring to the Sinn U1 silicon strap that is 22mm lug width too. However, do note that the Sinn logo pops on the silicon strap. Google for more results.


----------



## charvel

Great thanks, good start.
I'm guessing that the pic in FB is the official rubber strap that has been sidelined for the time being. If that's the case in happy to wait.


----------



## charvel

Excited my O2 has been shipped!


----------



## engmuism

wow love this watch so much... but can my small 6.5 " wrist wear this watch.??.. lug to lug is 51.5 mm..... :think:


----------



## RTea

Is there a 22mm Steinhart deployment clasp for leather straps that's available for purchase separately?


----------



## Mark9Fiji

charvel said:


> Excited my O2 has been shipped!


Lucky! Steinhart sent me my tracking info too! But it's for my MEVA strap that I put in AFTER my O2. I wonder if they're going backwards down the list....


----------



## Mark9Fiji

RTea said:


> Is there a 22mm Steinhart deployment clasp for leather straps that's available for purchase separately?


There is! Search the forum, I just read about that yesterday. It's not an item listed but there is a deployant clasp for 22 leather straps


----------



## TKKAM

So to update, I never received a response to my email from yesterday. I went back on their web site last night and tried to order the watch again. Same result, no confirmation or link to Paypal. I sent another email last night and another this morning, still no reply. Now I checked their web site again and see that they are out of stock. Great!


----------



## cbg

Steinhart isn't particularly great with answering e-mails.


----------



## Doboji

Has anyone else received shipping confirmations? I have received order confirmation and payment confirmation but no shipping yet... now that they're showing sold out online I'm feeling a bit nervous.


----------



## RTea

Well I missed the first batch but I broke down and pre-ordered one . Not the biggest fan of the logo, but the watch overall looks amazing and looks like it should cost twice as much.


----------



## pavel36

Doboji said:


> Has anyone else received shipping confirmations? I have received order confirmation and payment confirmation but no shipping yet... now that they're showing sold out online I'm feeling a bit nervous.


I ordered one on Tuesday, the day they got available...got the confirmation only so far, 
like everyone else...still waiting for the shipment notice... I think we should be ok... Don't you hate waiting ?


----------



## stryker58

Steinhart website is saying the O2 will be "available soon again". I suppose this means the first run is already soldout and my order submitted yesterday won't be processed for awhile!?!


----------



## Nolander

No shipping confirmation for me yet either. I wouldn't worry, it will take a few days then it will be here in no time. I think if you ordered on the first day everything should be ok.


----------



## Nolander

Also, if an invoice was sent and payment accepted then you got in before they were out of stock (or so I assume anyway). Pretty soon we will all be posting pictures of our new watches.


----------



## solman

Triton said:


> @conquistador: The Ocean One has a different case, its bracelet won't fit the O2. A similar bracelet to fit the O2 case should be ready in about 6-8 weeks though.
> 
> @Phil0886: Thank you :-! Should the O2 prove to be a popular model, then other color schemes will be sure to follow.
> 
> @Stylerz: I'm afraid the integrated rubber strap has been put on ice for now in favor of the stainless steel bracelet. But just between us, the one from Sinn fits nicely, even with Steinhart's rubber strap butterfly clasp. ;-)


Hi Simon,

I hope one of the "other" color schemes include a Blue Face like the Bremont Blue s500!

I can put in my pre-order right now :-!


----------



## Patrick7813

Riker said:


> Patrick, Steinhart deployants are made to accept thick straps, including the new Ocean 2 Rubber/Leather strap....;-)


Thanks. I asked that one be added to my order.


----------



## Riker

The oyster style bracelet will be an option when it arrives in a few months. The mesh bracelet option is available now. As for there being a specific watch & bracelet together at point of sale, no I do not think there will be, no need.



Verderer said:


> Is there going to a version with metal bracelet?


----------



## Mark9Fiji

*just got tracking confirmation(that's wishful thinking)!! Expected delivery is tomorrow!! I hope that's accurate because the city listed is incorrect. It says Rancho Cucaminga, CA instead of Rancho Cucamonga, CA

*


----------



## Doboji

Just got my shipped notice... Wahooo!


----------



## Riker

There is going to be a pic upload fest very soon with the Ocean 2's now shipping... Don't dissapoint fella's, the more pics the better...


----------



## Verderer

Riker said:


> The oyster style bracelet will be an option when it arrives in a few months. The mesh bracelet option is available now. As for there being a specific watch & bracelet together at point of sale, no I do not think there will be, no need.


Ok, thanks Riker. I suppose no pics with the mesh anywhere yet?


----------



## peatnick

Tracking info received, will post pics upon arrival, yet they won't do it justice and shall pale in comparison to Riker's & Triton's lovely shots . . .


----------



## searat

Placed my order a couple of days ago after seeing the photos via TZ-UK - gone for the blue version. Lately I've been wearing a suit a lot and I need a dressier diver than my favourite Darth Tuna or chunky G-Shocks. This new Steinhart looks beautiful and isn't too large, but still ticks the boxes of legibility, robustness and of course water resistance that I need when working at sea. Looking forward to it!
Steve


----------



## peatnick

Verderer said:


> Ok, thanks Riker. I suppose no pics with the mesh anywhere yet?


From another thread


----------



## Doboji

Weird thing is FedEx says it was shipped yesterday and should arrive today in an hour... surely that is incorrect...


----------



## Diospada

Impressed by steinhart. The cost/performance ratio is excellent! I was gunning for the ocean vintage am still aiming for that one. Hopefully I can add this as my second steinhart


----------



## pavel36

Doboji said:


> Weird thing is FedEx says it was shipped yesterday and should arrive today in an hour... surely that is incorrect...


You'd be surprised, but it may be true... Last week I ordered a watch from Laco that got delivered to me in Canada the next day after it was shipped by FedEx... That was the fastest delivery from Germany in my experience...


----------



## hooperman42

*well now that the O2 is out of stock - when will they be shipping again?*

Curious to know. Please dont tell us May!


----------



## pavel36

Mark9Fiji said:


> *just got tracking confirmation(that's wishful thinking)!! Expected delivery is tomorrow!! I hope that's accurate because the city listed is incorrect. It says Rancho Cucaminga, CA instead of Rancho Cucamonga, CA
> 
> *


You can alway call FedEx to correct the address...


----------



## Doboji

pavel36 said:


> You'd be surprised, but it may be true... Last week I ordered a watch from Laco that got delivered to me in Canada the next day after it was shipped by FedEx... That was the fastest delivery from Germany in my experience...


Ok that's more like it... FedEx info updated. Expected to be delivered on Monday by 10:30AM EST. Is it just me or does waiting for a great watch cause physical duress? Haha... I may have to order a couple daily deals just to settle myself down.


----------



## Doboji

*Re: well now that the O2 is out of stock - when will they be shipping again?*

I'm totally speculating here, but I bet they will be getting some more as fast as they can... they sold out "hundreds" in 48 hours. I want to know how to pre-order the bracelet!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: well now that the O2 is out of stock - when will they be shipping again?*

WOW. already ?!!!!!

nonetheless. it is a Big Hit Model :-!. i'm Happy for them .

it will be a few Months for the 2nd Batch to come out !. (i think)..
Best way is to preorder One. the sooner the better.

.

.


----------



## stryker58

Frankly I prefer the shorter chunky lugs on the prototype over what appears to be longer and slimmer lugs on the release. I hope it'll still look good on my smaller wrist. Got my confirmation email that payment was received and I can expect a shipping notice in a few days!!


----------



## Verderer

Thanks for the mesh photo - although it doesn't really show how the watch looks with it - just enough to whet the appetite. ;/

Oh well, I guess must be patient and more pics will appear. It's not like I'd be able to buy one anyways, since it's already sold out for now.


----------



## pavel36

Verderer said:


> Thanks for the mesh photo - although it doesn't really show how the watch looks with it - just enough to whet the appetite. ;/
> 
> Oh well, I guess must be patient and more pics will appear. It's not like I'd be able to buy one anyways, since it's already sold out for now.


I ordered a mesh bracelet for mine...I will post some pics when I get it


----------



## hooperman42

*Re: well now that the O2 is out of stock - when will they be shipping again?*

Steinhart emailed me and said mid next week


----------



## chlau00

Tony A.H said:


> WOW. already ?!!!!!
> 
> nonetheless. it is a Big Hit Model :-!. i'm Happy for them .
> 
> it will be a few Months for the 2nd Batch to come out !. (i think)..
> Best way is to preorder One. the sooner the better.
> 
> .
> 
> .


few months  was hoping the next batch is only weeks away...


----------



## ramboooo

Like the blue color on the bezel and the way it glow!


----------



## Monocrom

Stunning timepiece. 

How tall is it on the wrist?

In the pics on page 1 it looks rather thin.


----------



## Mr Pegs

Ordered blue on 28th March.Steinhart invoiced me within 1 minute. I paid straight away. Had a email from Katarina saying thanks for my order and they would process in the next few days then forward shipping details to me., So hopefully shipped sometime next week. cant wait to see it. Should add first Steinhart think I made a good start!


----------



## phlabrooy

Congratulations to Gunter and Simon for finally getting this baby out. It has been a very long wait ! I was never really taken by the first sneak shots, taken in a glass case in Steinhart's office in an earlier post, especially the colour (turquois?), or the gap at the lugs with the mesh bracelet. Mesh looks good with hooded lugs IMHO.
However, since the release, it may just grow on me..... especially the white.
The gap at the lugs in the existing strap doesn't really appeal to me. The integrated rubber Sinn strap on the O2 in the Austrian Alpine shot on FB looks great though. A pity that the integrated rubber dedicated strap has been iced ! Not a big fan of metal bracelets. So, was wondering...... what would the O2 look like on a Nato or Zulu ???? Or would it be too dressy for that look ?
There should be tons of O2s arriving in the next few days/weeks, so it would be great to see them in pics, with their new owners and even greater to see someone try one on a Nato or Zulu ! 


Regards,


----------



## Inq

First live picture from watchlounge.com. The bezel indentations are not properly placed (unless it's prototype):


----------



## markrlondon

Inq said:


> First live picture from watchlounge.com. The bezel indentations are not properly placed (unless it's prototype):


Could be it's a parallax issue: The photo is take off centre, slighly to the left and below.


----------



## Uwe W.

Inq said:


> The bezel indentations are not properly placed (unless it's prototype)


It's a bezel. It rotates. And this one looks like it's one or two clicks clockwise from being aligned with 12 o'clock. Or where you talking about something else?


----------



## rockandrye

Uwe W. said:


> It's a bezel. It rotates. And this one looks like it's one or two clicks clockwise from being aligned with 12 o'clock. Or where you talking about something else?


This is regarding the scalloped areas of the bezel. They do not align with the bezel numbers. In most of the Steinhart glamour shots they do line up, however in a few pictures they are very much out of alignment. It makes me wonder whether there was ever any intention to line up the scalloped areas with the bezel markings. I would think they should be.


----------



## stryker58

rockandrye said:


> This is regarding the scalloped areas of the bezel. They do not align with the bezel numbers. In most of the Steinhart glamour shots they do line up, however in a few pictures they are very much out of alignment. It makes me wonder whether there was ever any intention to line up the scalloped areas with the bezel markings. I would think they should be.


That makes sense and you're absolutely right. Not very appealing now that you've pointed it out and serious enough to return the watch IMO. :-(


----------



## Inq

rockandrye said:


> This is regarding the scalloped areas of the bezel. They do not align with the bezel numbers. In most of the Steinhart glamour shots they do line up, however in a few pictures they are very much out of alignment. It makes me wonder whether there was ever any intention to line up the scalloped areas with the bezel markings. I would think they should be.


Indeed, this is what I was talking about. The scalloped areas should match the numbers on the bezel I think...


----------



## stryker58

_Important aesthetically anyway and __shouldn't be to o difficult in the assembly to ensure. T__he added _*symmetry*_ would be appreciated.
_


----------



## Uwe W.

rockandrye said:


> This is regarding the scalloped areas of the bezel. They do not align with the bezel numbers.


Thanks for clarifying that. And I have to agree with your assessment. I thought the complaint was in regard to the bezel's indicies.


----------



## gerryoris

Beautiful Watch indeed! The lumi is nice also. STEINHART does it AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Inq

Uwe W. said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. And I have to agree with your assessment. I thought the complaint was in regard to the bezel's indicies.


Perhaps the sapphire insert could be removed and re-attached in the correct position? I hope Triton would chime in on the matter.

This is a watch I have been looking forward for a long time and it has awesome potential at it's price point.


----------



## 60HzShuffle

I would like to see more of these real life on this wrist shots. I'm on the fence with this one.


----------



## Doboji

Inq said:


> Perhaps the sapphire insert could be removed and re-attached in the correct position? I hope Triton would chime in on the matter.
> 
> This is a watch I have been looking forward for a long time and it has awesome potential at it's price point.


Hmm interesting... Mine should be at my house tomorrow morning... I'll have to examine pretty closely and post pics. You could be right about simply re-aligning the Bezel.. the scalloped areas appear to be spaced evenly, just not aligned properly. Perhaps an overlooked quality control thing?


----------



## MikeyShingles

Thanks for noticing this. The scalloped edges will be the first thing I check out when mine (hopefully) arrives tomorrow. If they are not aligned - back it goes.


----------



## postur

If you look at the pics on the first page of this thread, there is also a 2-3 mm misalignment of the indentations on the Ocean 2 bezel (the regular one, not the "blue" model)

If I got a watch like that it would really bother me, and is enough for me to delay ordering one until some reports start coming in regarding the production models.


----------



## Uwe W.

It's difficult, perhaps unfair, to reach conclusions based on a photo we know little about, other than it came from another forum. I think we should wait until first-hand images start being posted here from WUS members before passing judgement. However, with respect Inq's image, good eye in spotting that variance.


----------



## stryker58

Uwe W. said:


> It's difficult, perhaps unfair, to reach conclusions based on a photo we know little about, other than it came from another forum. I think we should wait until first-hand images start being posted here from WUS members before passing judgement. However, with respect Inq's image, good eye in spotting that variance.


You might be right, but as a precaution I sent this picture to Steinhart along with an explanation of the concerns it raises ahead of them shipping my Ocean Two Blue ordered on March 29. It can't hurt...


----------



## postur

Uwe W. said:


> It's difficult, perhaps unfair, to reach conclusions based on a photo we know little about, other than it came from another forum. I think we should wait until first-hand images start being posted here from WUS members before passing judgement. However, with respect Inq's image, good eye in spotting that variance.


If it were just that one image I would not worry the slightest bit, but the actual images on the steinhart webpage share the same mis-alignment, at least on the non-blue version on the Steinhart site.

Hopefully its just a prototype issue.


----------



## rukrem

Wish Triton chimes in and puts these alignment fears to bed ... as they can make or break a sale for Steinhart ...


----------



## Doboji

rukrem said:


> Wish Triton chimes in and puts these alignment fears to bed ... as they can make or break a sale for Steinhart ...


Well you do of course realize it's Sunday? I know I spent the day playing with my kids... Also WUS is obviously not an official avenue of correspondance, so I fail to see any obligation to lurk the forums on the weekends in case someone has a question about a product.

I share everyone's concern regarding the bezel... but you all need to find some way to hold yourselves together and have a little patience.


----------



## TKKAM

Some advice, please. I have now tried to order this watch 3 times and never received a confirmation email or request for payment. I have sent 4 emails to Steinhart and have not received a response. I obviously have been shut out on the first round of inventory, but would like to at least get in line for the next batch. Should I just go ahead and send the money via Paypal? I have purchased one watch from them in the past and did not have an experience like this. Any helpful advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Doboji

TKKAM said:


> Some advice, please. I have now tried to order this watch 3 times and never received a confirmation email or request for payment. I have sent 4 emails to Steinhart and have not received a response. I obviously have been shut out on the first round of inventory, but would like to at least get in line for the next batch. Should I just go ahead and send the money via Paypal? I have purchased one watch from them in the past and did not have an experience like this. Any helpful advice would be appreciated.


Have you tried calling them by phone? It's free via Skype...


----------



## TKKAM

Doboji said:


> Have you tried calling them by phone? It's free via Skype...


How does that work? I have never used Skype.


----------



## MikeyShingles

Uh-oh... just checked Fedex tracking and 'Clearance delay - Import' came up. What can I expect from this?


----------



## Doboji

TKKAM said:


> How does that work? I have never used Skype.


It's a free Video conference program... also allows you to make voice calls via the internet to many countries for no charge. Works really really well.


----------



## Doboji

MikeyShingles said:


> Uh-oh... just checked Fedex tracking and 'Clearance delay - Import' came up. What can I expect from this?


Yep same here! From what I understand thats a customs thing... I'm hoping it's just a matter of the appropriate approval authorities not being present on a Sunday.

Edit: According to FedEx the "watch worksheet" was missing, which is needed to push through customs. They've supposedly reached out to Steinhart for the workshop. I've followed up with an email to Steinhart as well to see if maybe I can get it to FedEx faster from my end.

Sounds to me like they're scrambling to deal with the huge demand for this watch. Must be an exciting couple of weeks in Augsburg!


----------



## rukrem

Doboji said:


> Well you do of course realize it's Sunday? I know I spent the day playing with my kids... Also WUS is obviously not an official avenue of correspondance, so I fail to see any obligation to lurk the forums on the weekends in case someone has a question about a product.
> 
> I share everyone's concern regarding the bezel... but you all need to find some way to hold yourselves together and have a little patience.


Am I missing something .... Did I say he needs to chime in right now? Did I mention any obligation on his part to 'lurk' on WUS? Did my post indicate that I am not 'holding myself together'?

Perhaps, you need to exercise some patience before making unsupported conclusions and character assessments ... Just a thought.

If I wish to express my desire for clarification on an essential aesthetic regarding a watch I wish to purchase in the future; on a thread started by the actual designer of said watch; whether I post that desire on a Monday or Sunday is of no concern to you ...

Additionally, as you pointed out, this is not an official outlet for information ... So why again are my inquiries resigned (according to you) to normal business hours?


----------



## Doboji

rukrem said:


> Am I missing something .... Did I say he needs to chime in right now? Did I mention any obligation on his part to 'lurk' on WUS? Did my post indicate that I am not 'holding myself together'?
> 
> Perhaps, you need to exercise some patience before making unsupported conclusions and character assessments ... Just a thought.
> 
> If I wish to express my desire for clarification on an essential aesthetic regarding a watch I wish to purchase in the future; on a thread started by the actual designer of said watch; whether I post that desire on a Monday or Sunday is of no concern to you ...
> 
> Additionally, as you pointed out, this is not an official outlet for information ... So why again are my inquiries resigned (according to you) to normal business hours?


My reply was not meant just towards you specifically, but its towards the general impatient sentiment in this thread towards something completely unconfirmed at this point.

No offense intended. I just think we have some pretty unrealistic expectations going on here.


----------



## RTea

Doboji said:


> My reply was not meant just towards you specifically, but its towards the general impatient sentiment in this thread towards something completely unconfirmed at this point.
> 
> No offense intended. I just think we have some pretty unrealistic expectations going on here.


Everyone is just excited and impatient because who isn't when a new anticipated watch comes out and is finally shipping so it's understandable. I'm excited for one and am also really eager to find out about the bezel scallop alignment issue. Do I need an answer this minute, nope. But would I want one as soon as possible, yep!

Can't wait to see the arrival shots this week!


----------



## charvel

Mine arrive at Stanstead yesturday and is now at Weston-Super-Mare depot, so I'm expecting delivery today! Wife has been told not to leave house until it arrives 

No sign of delays on tracking, so it must have sneaked through.


----------



## Triton

Dear all, sorry for responding late regarding the bezel notches position issue … it was, as it seems, first spotted here at WUS' dive watch forum and unfortunately not by any of us here at Steinhart :-(


The sapphire inlays are glued in to the bezel during final inspection by our watchmakers here in Germany. None of them where instructed by us to allign the notches before positioning the inlay, something we simply did not think about even though at least one of us should have noticed the possibility of this issue occuring due to the photographs of the white SL model. Fortunately one of the two watchmakers alligned the notches anyway, so that this issue may only occur with just a few O2s that where sent out before the issue was noticed. I myself have recieved four O2s on friday, that I had ordered for friends and none of them have any issues. :-!


Should you recieve one of these flawed O2s, we sincerly apologize and would kindly ask you to contact us regarding sending back the watch at our expense, so that we may fix the issue as quickly as possible. To compensate for the hassle, we will also send the upcoming Ocean Two stainless steel bracelet to those who have unfortunately recieved a watch with this fault, free of charge.

Again, Günter Steinhart and his team send their sincerest apologies to those who's first O2 experience is overshadowed by this small, but yet significant issue!


----------



## charvel

Thanks Triton for setting things straight and being so open. Just got word that my O2 has been delivered, will be leaving work early today I think!


----------



## charvel

Alrighty, it's here and it is gorgeous!
Bezel lines up perfectly and the whole thing just looks amazing in black and white, far better than any picture could portray.

I have an ocean 1 and the general feel and sense of quality is a huge improvement. 

Lovely click to the bezel and the join between it and the case is perfect. Knurling is a little shallower than I though it would bile but prov helps to keep dirt from collecting. 

I'm no expert but I appreciate quality and the O2 has it in bucket loads. 

One very very happy customer, well done Triton and Steinhart.

I have some pics but no idea how to upload them on iPhone, any suggestions?


----------



## charvel

Ok here are some pics (I hope) taken on iPhone so apols for quality.


----------



## LuvWatches14

Did everyone receive there tracking number? I messaged Gunter a few days ago about the tracking number for my shipment . This morning I received a strange email from katerina saying the Ocean 2 has been sold out, and they would not be due to Mid April, which I already knew. But I made payment the day of release. I tried to contact her within minutes of receiving her email but never got a reply?


----------



## RTea

Awesome pics! 

Not to nitpick, but does anyone else think it would look a teeny bit better if the notches lined up with the lines on the bezel instead of the numbers?


----------



## Nolander

Those pictures are making me drool! I haven't gotten any shipping confirmation yet, so I am getting antsy. Thanks for posting, it really looks great.


----------



## Mr Pegs

Hi All I ordered Ocean Blue on 28/03/12 paid, received notification of payment and that the order would be processed in a few days and I would receive a tracking number re; shipping ..... today 2nd April I had an email from Katharina stating that the watch is out of stock and will be in stock middle of April. I'm disappointed, puzzled and confused. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm do not wish to start some sort of debate ....... simply has this happened to anyone else or just little old me.


----------



## LuvWatches14

Mr Pegs said:


> Hi All I ordered Ocean Blue on 28/03/12 paid, received notification of payment and that the order would be processed in a few days and I would receive a tracking number re; shipping ..... today 2nd April I had an email from Katharina stating that the watch is out of stock and will be in stock middle of April. I'm disappointed, puzzled and confused. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm do not wish to start some sort of debate ....... simply has this happened to anyone else or just little old me.


Yea read my above post, but I never received a tracking number.


----------



## Mr Pegs

LuvWatches14 said:


> Yea read my above post, but I never received a tracking number.


Sorry didn't see you post so many posts I often speed read posts I did same as you e mailed Steinhart....no reply yet .......... so I'm not on my own feel better now dont like being singled out lol


----------



## Nolander

Mr Pegs said:


> Hi All I ordered Ocean Blue on 28/03/12 paid, received notification of payment and that the order would be processed in a few days and I would receive a tracking number re; shipping ..... today 2nd April I had an email from Katharina stating that the watch is out of stock and will be in stock middle of April. I'm disappointed, puzzled and confused. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm do not wish to start some sort of debate ....... simply has this happened to anyone else or just little old me.


I have not gotten a tracking number or confirmation of payment either (did get confirmation of payment from PayPal). I just emailed Steinhart. We will see what happens. I ordered on the 27th in the evening. I suspect I may have missed out on the first batch as well.


----------



## pavel36

Nolander said:


> I have not gotten a tracking number or confirmation of payment either (did get confirmation of payment from PayPal). I just emailed Steinhart. We will see what happens. I ordered on the 27th in the evening. I suspect I may have missed out on the first batch as well.


I also ordered on the evening on 27th, received the confirmation of payment on Thursday (29th) (... we received your payment... will process your order within next few days blah blah...) and nothing since then...


----------



## LuvWatches14

Mr Pegs said:


> Sorry didn't see you post so many posts I often speed read posts I did same as you e mailed Steinhart....no reply yet .......... so I'm not on my own feel better now dont like being singled out lol


lol, well hopefully we can figure this out today, I will let you know if I receive a reply from Gunter or katerina.


----------



## charvel

Did you all place you're order and await confirmation BEFORE paying, or did you make a payment first?

I made my order by adding it to the cart, awaited confirmation and PayPal link and then paid. Had no problems at all. Also had same experience with my ocean 1.


----------



## Nolander

Got confirmation of order from steinhart and a link to their PayPal address, clicked on that and paid. So yes, I think I went through the official channels.


----------



## Mark9Fiji

So I got found out what info I needed for FedEx clearance and figured that some of you might need te same. So can anyone provide the information they need?

Need description and value breakdown of the strap, case, movement, and battery. Also need to know the country of origin of the movement. Clocks are included.


----------



## Doboji

Mark9Fiji said:


> So I got found out what info I needed for FedEx clearance and figured that some of you might need te same. So can anyone provide the information they need?
> 
> Need description and value breakdown of the strap, case, movement, and battery. Also need to know the country of origin of the movement. Clocks are included.


I just cleared this myself... here's the trick.

1. Call FedEx and get to an Agent by saying "Clearance delay" to the voice meny.
2. Ask to speak to the person handling this particular package.
3. When you get to that person, tell them you would like to take care of the "Watch Worksheet". And would like to use the standard breakdown in pricing.
4. They should email you the worksheet... most of the info is pretty easy (don't just say leather for the band, say cow leather). 
5. In each section of the breakdown simply type "standard". This shouldn't effect the customs fee much, because it's really a breakdown of where the purchase price came from. 
6. Email it back and confirm receipt.... then it should clear and ship.


----------



## Mr Pegs

LuvWatches14 said:


> lol, well hopefully we can figure this out today, I will let you know if I receive a reply from Gunter or katerina.


OK If I receive a reply from Steinhart I will PM you and you PM me if you get reply hope that's OK Thanks


----------



## Mr Pegs

charvel said:


> Did you all place you're order and await confirmation BEFORE paying, or did you make a payment first?
> 
> I made my order by adding it to the cart, awaited confirmation and PayPal link and then paid. Had no problems at all. Also had same experience with my ocean 1.


Got conformation before paying in my case so assume all Ok as it was showing in stock


----------



## LuvWatches14

Mr Pegs said:


> OK If I receive a reply from Steinhart I will PM you and you PM me if you get reply hope that's OK Thanks


No Problem sounds good. I made payment and also received a confirmation when it was in stock, but a few days after I got the email from Gunter saying he will look into why I did not receive a tracking , then the following morning received a email from katerina stating they are sold out. I am assuming this means I have to wait till the second batch? I was hoping to have the watch before my birthday. I will wait to hear back from them which will hopefully be tomorrow morning and let you know what they say.


----------



## peatnick

The woman handling mine took the info over the phone, movement type, case and strap material

Promised it would clear tonite and be on its way ...



Doboji said:


> I just cleared this myself... here's the trick.
> 
> 1. Call FedEx and get to an Agent by saying "Clearance delay" to the voice meny.
> 2. Ask to speak to the person handling this particular package.
> 3. When you get to that person, tell them you would like to take care of the "Watch Worksheet". And would like to use the standard breakdown in pricing.
> 4. They should email you the worksheet... most of the info is pretty easy (don't just say leather for the band, say cow leather).
> 5. In each section of the breakdown simply type "standard". This shouldn't effect the customs fee much, because it's really a breakdown of where the purchase price came from.
> 6. Email it back and confirm receipt.... then it should clear and ship.


----------



## MikeyShingles

I had the guy at Fedex fax the worksheet to me. I filled it out and faxed it right back. Pretty simple. I used "standard" in the breakdown as was mentioned before. Now, wait and see what happens.


----------



## raymansg

same here ... Never had this issue with my previous 4 watches I ordered. No news after paying last week but I guess I am just anxious as some are close to getting their watches but I have no news so far, except for 2 emails from G that I shd have my tracking no soon but that was last week. 
Hopefully I get something this week ...most of us waited long for the O2.


----------



## Uwe W.

Come on guys, this is becoming more of a shipping and handling thread than a thread about the O2. We already have an open discussion thread on the processing of Steinhart orders, so let's keep this one to the point. And yeah, I know it's about your O2 order.


----------



## Nolander

Uwe W. said:


> Come on guys, this is becoming more of a shipping and handling thread than a thread about the O2. We already have an open discussion thread on the processing of Steinhart orders, so let's keep this one to the point. And yeah, I know it's about your O2 order.


Very true. We are all anxious and excited about this watch. I know I can be extremely patient when I order things except when it comes to watches!
I know Steinhart is a top rate company and we will all get our watches soon. I can't wait to see it in person. Based on other models I am sure this will be even nicer in person than in the pictures.


----------



## SJL

charvel said:


> Ok here are some pics (I hope) taken on iPhone so apols for quality.


Dude - how's the rubber strap feel? I ordered it separately for my MCII.

SJL


----------



## stryker58

RTea said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> Not to nitpick, but does anyone else think it would look a teeny bit better if the notches lined up with the lines on the bezel instead of the numbers?


You might be right but either way will look great. Can't wait to get mine. Meanwhile I hope to see more pics uploaded here...


----------



## charvel

SJL said:


> Dude - how's the rubber strap feel? I ordered it separately for my MCII.
> 
> SJL


It's not the rubber, it's leather coated in rubber.
Strap is really nice and chunky though, very comfortable and looks great.

Really hope an integrated rubber option becomes available soon, think this watch looks much better with a black strap rather than steel.


----------



## Chris-John

Really excellent work. It's always great to see a new diver that isn't another Rolex knock off, and this is really unique. I can really see the details have been thought out. I'm sure there'll be one somewhere in my future.


----------



## Nolander

I just got word that they were sold out before I ordered. Disappointing, but what can one do. I ordered it on the evening of the first day it came out, so they must have gone fast. Now I will just have to wait until the next batch. I hope you guys post a lot of pictures to hold us over.


----------



## charvel

I was lucky that I checked and found that it had been announced just 20 minutes earlier, my order was made within 5 mins and confirmation came a couple of hours later.

I think they must have gone pretty fast, so feel quite lucky.

Hopefully another batch will be available soon...


----------



## pavel36

Nolander said:


> I just got word that they were sold out before I ordered. Disappointing, but what can one do. I ordered it on the evening of the first day it came out, so they must have gone fast. Now I will just have to wait until the next batch. I hope you guys post a lot of pictures to hold us over.


..I am in exactly the same position. Sad, but what are you going to do... It was an exciting and emotional week  ... Oh well, I find that waiting for watch you bought is an exciting experience and a part of the proceeds, without witch it just would not be the same. I am sure many here would agree with that.. So, post the pictures and we will enjoy them while waiting for our turns


----------



## SJL

charvel said:


> It's not the rubber, it's leather coated in rubber.
> Strap is really nice and chunky though, very comfortable and looks great.
> 
> Really hope an integrated rubber option becomes available soon, think this watch looks much better with a black strap rather than steel.


Understood, just like the stock strap for the Triton. That is the most comfortable strap I own so hopefully this one wears just as comfortable.

Enjoy.

SJL


----------



## Doboji

Perfectlalligned bezel O2 has arrived... More pics later. But WOW this watch is way more beautiful in person. And absolutely unique in its design. I took some time to handle a Bremont supermarine over the weekend and I can tell you this is a completely different watch and could in no way be seen as a homage to anything else Ive seen. Unbelievably pleased with this watch.


----------



## peatnick

FedEx delivered my new O2this morning










white was my first choice for versatility 









The bezel indents are aligned at 10,20,30 as designed










Excellent logo on the crown










Had to try it on before addressing the alignment










Very nice watch, happy as always with Steinhart!


----------



## Doboji

Do you have some bigger pics Peat? for some reason those come up as thumbnails for me...


----------



## peatnick

Is this better?







If not you can click on the link in my signature, takes you to my albums


----------



## conquistador

Good pics Doboji! Is the sapphire glass a finger print magnet like the Sinn U1? I'm itching over this and wondering if I should go for the more unique blue, or the versatile black/white. Someone please post some good wrist shots with the blue O2! Thanks.


----------



## MikeyShingles

Well, got mine today and the bezel insert is misaligned by about 3 clicks. Back to Germany it goes. At least I get a free bracelet out of it


----------



## Doboji

Ok! Now how do I get on the waitlist for the SS Bracelet w/ extra links?


----------



## Mr Pegs

Hi I have been offered a deployment clasp instead of the regular clasp on my ocean 2 do you think it is a good option to take or stay with regular clasp . Any thoughts from all you people with experience of the brand, never had a Steinhart ..... first one


----------



## Doboji

Mr Pegs said:


> Hi I have been offered a deployment clasp instead of the regular clasp on my ocean 2 do you think it is a good option to take or stay with regular clasp . Any thoughts from all you people with experience of the brand, never had a Steinhart ..... first one


I have the regular "Tang" clasp on my Ocean 2.. and I have the deployant on my Marine II... I like them both. I think the deployant is nicer if it's on the strap you will be using most of the time. However if you're planning to use the SS Bracelet most of the time like me, I'm comfortable with just the "tang"...


----------



## Mr Pegs

Doboji said:


> I have the regular "Tang" clasp on my Ocean 2.. and I have the deployant on my Marine II... I like them both. I think the deployant is nicer if it's on the strap you will be using most of the time. However if you're planning to use the SS Bracelet most of the time like me, I'm comfortable with just the "tang"...


Thanks for reply may wait for steel band or mesh looks interesting


----------



## peatnick

Mr Pegs said:


> Hi I have been offered a deployment clasp instead of the regular clasp on my ocean 2 do you think it is a good option to take or stay with regular clasp . Any thoughts from all you people with experience of the brand, never had a Steinhart ..... first one


Go ahead and order now with the deployment, if you aren't happy with it I'll swap you the tang buckle off mine


----------



## Doboji

peatnick said:


> Is this better?
> View attachment 670041
> 
> If not you can click on the link in my signature, takes you to my albums


I guess I don't see where the scalloping is askew... am I looking at the right thing? Seems lined up correctly in that pic?


----------



## Mr Pegs

peatnick said:


> Go ahead and order now with the deployment, if you aren't happy with it I'll swap you the tang buckle off mine


To late sorry ordered tang


----------



## stryker58

Haven't received another email informing me they're out of stock yet, though clearly from the posts here and the information posted on the website, it appears that I'm going to have to wait some more before getting a shipped out notice. The pics so far are very encouraging but I'd love to see some of the O2 Blue.


----------



## sasha

congratulations Triton to you and mr steinhart
another winner model on my short list


----------



## peatnick

These indents are aligned to the 10,20,30,40,50 and 60


peatnick said:


> Is this better?
> View attachment 670041
> If not you can click on the link in my signature, takes you to my albums


In Triton's photo's the indents are aligned to 5,15,25,35,45 and 55









Anyway, decided to try a more casual look with this rubber strap








Whatcha think?


----------



## stryker58

peatnick said:


> These indents are aligned to the 10,20,30,40,50 and 60
> 
> In Triton's photo's the indents are aligned to 5,15,25,35,45 and 55


I prefer the alignment on the 5's rather than the 10's myself...and what bracelet is this????


----------



## rockandrye

stryker58 said:


> I prefer the alignment on the 5's rather than the 10's myself...


I believe I do as well. My fingers naturally go to where the 5's are when turning a bezel. Plus it just looks better.


----------



## peatnick

Both pix were posted by Triton, it is a Seiko bracelet



stryker58 said:


> I prefer the alignment on the 5's rather than the 10's myself...and what bracelet is this????


----------



## Doboji

peatnick said:


> Both pix were posted by Triton, it is a Seiko bracelet


Isn't this a completely different issue you're talking about in terms of alignment? I had thought the issue was some models being shipped with the scallops not aligned at all... like pictured in the white version at the beginning of this thread. Aren't those pics you're showing the proto-type? Have you seen anyone posting final versions with the alignment on the 5s?

I personally don't care if it's aligned at the 5 or the 10 so long as it's aligned well... and I sure as hell am not sending this watch back to Germany just to get the bezel aligned on the 5s instead of the 10s.

Are you sure the offer of a free bracelet and realignment is for this and not just mis-alignment alltogether?


----------



## peatnick

Not sure, guess I'll find out in the morning, sent an email to Steinhart with a link to this thread



Doboji said:


> Isn't this a completely different issue you're talking about in terms of alignment? I had thought the issue was some models being shipped with the scallops not aligned at all... like pictured in the white version at the beginning of this thread. Aren't those pics you're showing the proto-type? Have you seen anyone posting final versions with the alignment on the 5s?
> 
> I personally don't care if it's aligned at the 5 or the 10 so long as it's aligned well... and I sure as hell am not sending this watch back to Germany just to get the bezel aligned on the 5s instead of the 10s.
> 
> Are you sure the offer of a free bracelet and realignment is for this and not just mis-alignment alltogether?


----------



## Doboji

Based on Triton's post and all the pics I've seen. I suspect that none of the watches shipped had the bezels aligned with the 5s... most had alignment at the 10s, and some there was no alignment at all. Doesn't sound to me like any were aligned at the 5s...


----------



## Triton

The correct position for the bezel's notches is 10, 20, 30, etc. The pictures of the two O2s with notches at 5, 15, 25 are pictures I made of the post-production models. Ordering the watch with notches other then the correct position is not an option!


----------



## peatnick

Triton said:


> The correct position for the bezel's notches is 10, 20, 30, etc. The pictures of the two O2s with notches at 5, 15, 25 are pictures I made of the post-production models. Ordering the watch with notches other then the correct position is not an option!


Thanks for clearing that up Triton and congrats again on a bloody brilliant design mate!


----------



## solman

Triton- can you please confirm if the steel bracelet will be mesh like the blue prototype and when will it be ready to ship.


----------



## FieryTowse

Triton said:


> The correct position for the bezel's notches is 10, 20, 30, etc. The pictures of the two O2s with notches at 5, 15, 25 are pictures I made of the post-production models. Ordering the watch with notches other then the correct position is not an option!


I've been keeping a lookout for this one for a while, and I'm glad to see this issue has been addressed so quickly. Hopefully the next batch won't be long in arriving.

I would point out, however, that the official pics of the white lumed model on the Steinhart site are of an extremely badly aligned example, while the pictures of the blue are fine. They should really be updated.


----------



## ennior

FieryTowse said:


> I would point out, however, that the official pics of the white lumed model on the Steinhart site are of an extremely badly aligned example, while the pictures of the blue are fine. They should really be updated.


The same can be said of some of their other official pics. I bought a Military Automatic Black recently and it was delivered with a strap which had absolutely no resemblance to that in the photo. After three attempts to contact Steinhart I finally got a reply saying the watch was not available with that strap! :-| They really have a way to go when it comes to customer service.


----------



## batupahat007

peatnick said:


> Anyway, decided to try a more casual look with this rubber strap
> View attachment 670437
> 
> 
> Whatcha think?
> 
> View attachment 670441


this rubber strap with round holes is very nice. may i know where u got this? thanks


----------



## EPE

Long time lurker, first time poster here.

I just received my O2 from FedEx (after several difficulties and once they even lost the packet - thankfully they found it again!). This watch is absolutely amazing! It works perfectly with suit which I hoped it would.  Congrats to Simon and all Steinhart team!

Although this one is also having insert misaligned by millimeter or two:







Not much but enough to bother. :/


----------



## peatnick

batupahat007 said:


> this rubber strap with round holes is very nice. may i know where u got this? thanks


got it on ebay


----------



## stryker58

EPE said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster here.
> 
> I just received my O2 from FedEx (after several difficulties and once they even lost the packet - thankfully they found it again!). This watch is absolutely amazing! It works perfectly with suit which I hoped it would.  Congrats to Simon and all Steinhart team!
> 
> Although this one is also having insert misaligned by millimeter or two:
> View attachment 671948
> 
> Not much but enough to bother. :/


As a lurker you should know that Steinhart is offering a free return for mis-alignment and includes a free SS braclet when it becomes available later. Thanks for posting a pic. You're right...slightly misaligned but enough to bother. :-(


----------



## hooperman42

Misaligned? After waiting two years..?......there is no excuse for that.... Free bracelet or not. That's shoddy workmanship. Sorry I'm a huge steinhart fan but that is true!!! 
Mall these people salivating over something g that still is putting out poor QC.



stryker58 said:


> As a lurker you should know that Steinhart is offering a free return for mis-alignment and includes a free SS braclet when it becomes available later. Thanks for posting a pic. You're right...slightly misaligned but enough to bother. :-(


----------



## EPE

stryker58 said:


> As a lurker you should know that Steinhart is offering a free return for mis-alignment and includes a free SS braclet when it becomes available later. Thanks for posting a pic. You're right...slightly misaligned but enough to bother. :-(


Yeah, I know.  I'm just so sad that I need to sent it back after I got it. By the way, does anyone know if Steinhart uses anyother courier services than FedEx? FedEx simply does not work outside of our capital area so I'm not so eager to go through with all the problems with their sub-contractors. Well, I need to send email to Steinhart about that.


----------



## Sexitano

Yesterday I've got my Ocean 2 from Simon. 

A marvelous watch!! Maybe I'll make some Pics .................


Uuuuuups, my first Post.


----------



## crkline2

I received my Ocean 2 a couple of days ago. I purchased the blue model. 

My likes: 
The sapphire bezel -I have a Grand Seiko with this feature, and I really like it on that watch and the Ocean 2. Classes up the watch.
Color - I like the use of the blue/teal color. Makes features pop.
Overall shape of the bezel - looks good and hugs my wrist.
The band - I normally prefer bracelets, but this rubber coated leather band is nice. Good color and thick.
Knurled bezel and stem - ties the watch together using the same texturing for both the stem and bezel.

Dislikes
Steinhart logo - this is a classy watch and the Jughead logo detracts from that.
Rigidity of the band - I am assuming over time, the band will conform to my wrist, but right now, just a bit stiff.
Lack of contrast between indices and minute hand - when the minute hand is over one of the hour indices, and it is low light, such as at twilight, the tip of the minute hand and the indices visually merge, and the rest of the hand disappears, making it difficult to see the time. Once the minute hand moves off the indices, this is not a problem.
Tiny, tiny, tiny date - Most all of my watches have a date function, and most of them have a date feature where the font is too small to easily and quickly read the date. Same problem with the Ocean 2. Just make a big date already. 

Glad I bought the watch. I think it will look especially nice against a long-sleeved shirt.


----------



## stryker58

Some pics would be nice if possible. All we've seen so far are the O2 white. I had ordered the O2 blue but have since cancelled and am waiting for a refund. A small date window was one of the concerns I had so thanks for confirming it was a problem.


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## romeo-1

That is absolutely, drop dead gorgeous!!! An amazing piece combining dressy elegance and tool watch functionality.


----------



## peatnick

New week, new strap for my O2









Shark mesh suits the Ocean too . . .


----------



## stryker58

They go well together....enjoy!


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## stryker58

Starting to regret cancelling my order...


----------



## Doboji

A few more pics of my Ocean 2...


----------



## stryker58

Are all the new O2 owners happy with the lume?


----------



## Doboji

stryker58 said:


> Are all the new O2 owners happy with the lume?


Well unfortunately, or fortunately, however you want to look at it... I also just acquired a new Ball Engineer Master II Diver Worldtime... which uses Tritium... so it doesn't compare to that of course. But if you get a nice charge on it... it looks quite good.


----------



## peatnick

Doboji said:


> Well unfortunately, or fortunately, however you want to look at it... I also just acquired a new Ball Engineer Master II Diver Worldtime... which uses Tritium... so it doesn't compare to that of course. But if you get a nice charge on it... it looks quite good.





stryker58 said:


> Are all the new O2 owners happy with the lume?


The lume is not the best part of my O2, it is sufficient, but compared to my Proteus it's just average


----------



## Riker

You can always alleviate the regret....... Give it another go..;-)



stryker58 said:


> Starting to regret cancelling my order...


----------



## stryker58

The thought has crossed my mind Riker but the truth is Steinhart watches appear too large for my smaller wrists. The O2 has a lug to lug of 51.5mm. To pay shipping costs, duties and taxes just to try on a watch isn't the most cost effective method. On another note, Gunter refunded my purchase today, one day earlier than promised.


----------



## Patrick7813

Hi All

I cancelled my recent O2 order with the PayPal refund already received. When I ordered the O2 (3/30), it appeared as being in stock but must have been out since I had not received any tracking information as of yesterday (4/10). Also, with the bezel alignment issues recently highlighted and really desiring the O2 with bracelet, I decided to cancel and wait. I'll likely reorder once the bracelet is available and by then the alignment issues will have long been resolved.

Cheers, Patrick


----------



## Mark9Fiji

After being out for work for a week I finally got home to my new O2!









Love it! But my outer bezel is one of those misaligned one's  Emailed Steinhart and now awaiting orders on what to do next.

Now I'm debating what to get in the meantime, a Marine Chronograph Beige or a Nav-B Uhr DLC Chronograph


----------



## Boggy

I am waiting for these versions to come out! :-d :-! :-d


----------



## batupahat007

Boggy said:


> I am waiting for these versions to come out! :-d :-! :-d


OMG, are they going to be real? I like the yellow colour 1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uwe W.

batupahat007 said:


> OMG, are they going to be real? I like the yellow colour 1!!!!!!!!!!!


Photoshop images. Don't believe everything you see on the internet.


----------



## Mark9Fiji

Ocean Two on my new MEVA strap

















Wrist action shot during flight school


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

Looks like the next batch have arrived. I got a shipment notification this morning!


----------



## JayMax

The website is taking orders again by the looks of it.
Is there any news on when the bracelet version will be released? I'm holding on for that to happen.


----------



## Nolander

I got a tracking number also. Very exciting. More pictures to post in a few days. I have already checked the FedEx site twice.


----------



## Doboji

JayMax said:


> The website is taking orders again by the looks of it.
> Is there any news on when the bracelet version will be released? I'm holding on for that to happen.


I had emailed Steinhart about it late last week, and got a response:

Hi Max,

the stainless steel bracelet will appear in 4-6 weeks, it is not possible to
pre-order them but they will certainly come in the sufficient quantity and
those who already have O2 will have the first opportunity to acquire them.

Best regards,

Katharina Keller
Steinhartwatches

phon: +49 (0) 821 - 5433800
fax: +49 (0) 821 - 5433801
http:// www.steinhartwatches.de/
E-Mail: [email protected]

So sounds like those already with O2s will get dibs on the bracelets before new watches... which makes sense. Still a ways away though.

-Max


----------



## JayMax

Thanks for that Doboji, hmmm decisions decisions - buy now and get a bracelet later, or wait a few weeks and go straight for the bracelet version.


----------



## pavel36

Neleus Orpheus said:


> Looks like the next batch have arrived. I got a shipment notification this morning!


Got my tracking number this morning as well. I was among those who ordered on the day it was released, but didn't got it shipped cause they ran out .... Very excited

I ordered a mesh bracelet with mine...


----------



## Rasputinthemadmonk

Good luck. I emailed twice over ten days ago but Steinhart have ignored my requests for help regarding my mis-aligned bezel.

Rotten way to treat your customers. I will post the defective watch back tomorrow, and will raise a dispute with my credit card provider if I do not hear anything within a week or so.



Mark9Fiji said:


> After being out for work for a week I finally got home to my new O2!
> 
> View attachment 678091
> 
> 
> Love it! But my outer bezel is one of those misaligned one's  Emailed Steinhart and now awaiting orders on what to do next.
> 
> Now I'm debating what to get in the meantime, a Marine Chronograph Beige or a Nav-B Uhr DLC Chronograph


----------



## Riker

Nice photoshop images as Uwe mentioned, however if the popularity of the O2's continues which seems to be the way things are going then there is a very good possibility that there will be more different coloured Ocean 2's released. Not in the very near future however.......



Boggy said:


> I am waiting for these versions to come out! :-d :-! :-d


Rasputinthemadmonk, PM sent.....


----------



## rukrem

Uwe W. said:


> Don't believe everything you see on the internet.


This is some good advice ... however, do believe everything you see on television 
TV never lies!


----------



## Nolander

My new watch arrived from the second batch. Lovely as expected. Only took 2 days from Germany to USA.


----------



## BadPit

So excited. Blue O2 Shipped on 17th, arrived in US today. Blue O2 







Just mine opinion the strap is very uncomfortable it had to go right away. While I wait for SS bracelet here it is with a nice rubber strap I had sitting around.
What a difference.


----------



## pavel36

Mine arrived too, but waiting for me at the fedex facility, as I am away till the weekend... Oh well few more days.
i actually find it more exciting to wait for a watch..once you get it is always a question of how much wrist time it actually going to see  lol


----------



## Mark9Fiji

Rasputinthemadmonk said:


> Good luck. I emailed twice over ten days ago but Steinhart have ignored my requests for help regarding my mis-aligned bezel.
> 
> Rotten way to treat your customers. I will post the defective watch back tomorrow, and will raise a dispute with my credit card provider if I do not hear anything within a week or so.


They responded the next business day after I emailed them-with their FedEx acct as well so I wouldn't have to pay shipping. I always use the email they actually respond to me with, which is what they contact you from when you use their "contact us" form. I hope I get it back soon, I want it back in rotation!


----------



## kkim0228

I would love to see a "case-fit" rubber band, one that doesn't leave a gap between the band and the case. That'd be so awesome for me.


----------



## Nolander

BadPit said:


> So excited. Blue O2 Shipped on 17th, arrived in US today. Blue O2
> Just mine opinion the strap is very uncomfortable it had to go right away. While I wait for SS bracelet here it is with a nice rubber strap I had sitting around.
> What a difference.


I changed mine to a croc strap. Much more comfortable. At some point I will see if I can break in the rubber/leather strap.


----------



## raymansg

Got mine today ... Hmm, surprisingly refined ... I was expecting a certain amount of roughness from a diver's watch.
Think I might try wearing it on my formal days. Strap is nice.


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

Got my O2 in the week, here are some pics and impressions. Sorry about the quality of the photos, I am not much of a photographer I'm afraid
Gallery is here Photo Album - Imgur


The face looks really refined with it's multi level design and sapphire bezel. I love the slight dome to the crystal, which stops the watch being too flat, as the sapphire bezel does not slope like the metal ones in other watches. The bezel is still quite stiff, but should loosen up in time. The whole watch has a very high quality feel.

The lume is good enough for me to see the time at 3am after I have charged it for 15 minutes on the bedside lamp before going to sleep.










The case is really high quality. It is a combination of machined,brushed and polished finishing which really works well










It is a bit early to judge the timekeeping, but so far it is running about 5 seconds a day fast, which is reasonable.

Some people have complained about the date window. It is a bit small and I am not a fan of round date windows, but I don't have any problems seeing the date. I can see why the date window is round in this case, as it provides a nice symmetry with the Steinhart logo at the top.










I am not a fan of leather straps, so I won't comment, apart from to say that it is of good quality and should last a long time. I put my O2 on my Isofane straight away. I like the way it looks and feels (and it smells of vanilla!).










Overall, I couldn't be more pleased. I just wish Steinhart would sort out it's purchasing procedure so I could recommend their watches to people I know. As it stands I can't because the whole ordering process is too fraught with uncertainty. I can deal with it and would buy Steinhart watches again, but would feel uncomfortable recommending to friends. As a comparison, buying from Christopher Ward is a happy experience I could recommend.


----------



## klvru

Your photos looks great imo.

How thick is the watch?? I was on the fence on getting this, but your post and picture made me pull the trigger! Now is just deciding between blue or black?! Both have its own characther, leaning towards the blue though...



Neleus Orpheus said:


> Got my O2 in the week, here are some pics and impressions. Sorry about the quality of the photos, I am not much of a photographer I'm afraid
> Gallery is here Photo Album - Imgur
> 
> 
> The face looks really refined with it's multi level design and sapphire bezel. I love the slight dome to the crystal, which stops the watch being too flat, as the sapphire bezel does not slope like the metal ones in other watches. The bezel is still quite stiff, but should loosen up in time. The whole watch has a very high quality feel.
> 
> The lume is good enough for me to see the time at 3am after I have charged it for 15 minutes on the bedside lamp before going to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is really high quality. It is a combination of machined,brushed and polished finishing which really works well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit early to judge the timekeeping, but so far it is running about 5 seconds a day fast, which is reasonable.
> 
> Some people have complained about the date window. It is a bit small and I am not a fan of round date windows, but I don't have any problems seeing the date. I can see why the date window is round in this case, as it provides a nice symmetry with the Steinhart logo at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of leather straps, so I won't comment, apart from to say that it is of good quality and should last a long time. I put my O2 on my Isofane straight away. I like the way it looks and feels (and it smells of vanilla!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I couldn't be more pleased. I just wish Steinhart would sort out it's purchasing procedure so I could recommend their watches to people I know. As it stands I can't because the whole ordering process is too fraught with uncertainty. I can deal with it and would buy Steinhart watches again, but would feel uncomfortable recommending to friends. As a comparison, buying from Christopher Ward is a happy experience I could recommend.


----------



## klvru

Oh and is there any difference in lume (lasting, brightness) between the blue and BGW9?


----------



## richc1958

Looking at these pictures are killing me....I just ordered mine Wednesday so hopefully it will be on my wrist next week......


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

klvru said:


> Your photos looks great imo.
> 
> How thick is the watch?? I was on the fence on getting this, but your post and picture made me pull the trigger! Now is just deciding between blue or black?! Both have its own characther, leaning towards the blue though...


It is a 300m dive watch, so it's not a thin dress watch. Also,the shape is very cylindrical, with a flat bezel rather than the sloped bezel you would get on a sub type watch. I don't have any problem wearing it with a shirt though.

The lume on the face and hands seems brighter and has a longer duration that the lume on the bezel. I'm not really an expert on lume though. As I see it, lume is useful in 2 situations.

1. When I go inside on a very sunny day and my eyes haven't adjusted
2. When I wake in the middle of the night

I have found the lume on the O2 to be perfectly functional for these 2 situations

Hope this helps


----------



## stryker58

Beautiful watch and one I wish I could own but my 6.5in wrist just wouldn't be able to accommodate it.


----------



## Rasputinthemadmonk

Mark9Fiji said:


> They responded the next business day after I emailed them-with their FedEx acct as well so I wouldn't have to pay shipping. I always use the email they actually respond to me with, which is what they contact you from when you use their "contact us" form. I hope I get it back soon, I want it back in rotation!


You have been lucky! I eventually received an email from Anna:



> Dear xxxx,
> 
> thank you for your e-mail.
> I´m sorry for the late reply, but I really don´t know how could it happen,
> that you have not get the reply.
> Please in the future send me an e- mail.
> I must first see, whether your watch is unused and is original packed.
> 
> Thank you and have a good day,
> 
> Best regards,


No mention (in the poor pigeon English) of a FedEx account for me. I had to ship back at my own expense and have yet to hear anything regarding my refund. It's been five days, I'll give them another week and then raise a PayPal dispute. Shocking way to treat your customers. I will not purchase from Steinhart again.


----------



## Jraul7

Its certainly not a thin dress watch, but I would also like to know how thick it is. Can someone measure it thickness?

Thanks!



Neleus Orpheus said:


> It is a 300m dive watch, so it's not a thin dress watch. Also,the shape is very cylindrical, with a flat bezel rather than the sloped bezel you would get on a sub type watch. I don't have any problem wearing it with a shirt though.
> 
> The lume on the face and hands seems brighter and has a longer duration that the lume on the bezel. I'm not really an expert on lume though. As I see it, lume is useful in 2 situations.
> 
> 1. When I go inside on a very sunny day and my eyes haven't adjusted
> 2. When I wake in the middle of the night
> 
> I have found the lume on the O2 to be perfectly functional for these 2 situations
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## stryker58

Jraul7 said:


> Its certainly not a thin dress watch, but I would also like to know how thick it is. Can someone measure it thickness?
> 
> Thanks!


According to information on their website, height is 13mm.


----------



## pavel36

..and here is mine. from the second batch. 
I ordered the Steinhart mesh bracelet with it. Notice that the bracelet is different from the one advertised on the site. Now it is adjustable.. looks more like Stowa mesh.


----------



## phlabrooy

Hi guys,

Now that so many of you have received your long-awaited O2s, and I know many are playing around with various strap combinations while waiting for the metal bracelets ( and hopefully, the integrated rubber, one day), can anyone be so kind as to post a picture of an O2 on a Nato or Zulu ? Am hoping it wouldn't look too out of place with the O2.....
Really appreciate that, as I would love to know what it would look like !
Thanks !!!

Regards,


----------



## klvru

Neleus Orpheus said:


> It is a 300m dive watch, so it's not a thin dress watch. Also,the shape is very cylindrical, with a flat bezel rather than the sloped bezel you would get on a sub type watch. I don't have any problem wearing it with a shirt though.
> 
> The lume on the face and hands seems brighter and has a longer duration that the lume on the bezel. I'm not really an expert on lume though. As I see it, lume is useful in 2 situations.
> 
> 1. When I go inside on a very sunny day and my eyes haven't adjusted
> 2. When I wake in the middle of the night
> 
> I have found the lume on the O2 to be perfectly functional for these 2 situations
> 
> Hope this helps


Ah I see thanks.

Hmmmm anyone had any experience with the lume of the blue O2 vs the white O2? I believe the BGW9 is brighter/longer lasting? Would appreciate it if anyone know anything about the difference in this 2. That will definitely make my decision a lot easier


----------



## Jraul7

Thanks! The only measurement that concerns me right now is the 51.5mm lug to lug distance. However, seeing that I can pull off my Seiko Stargate at 50mm, I think the Ocean2 will fit great too.



stryker58 said:


> According to information on their website, height is 13mm.


----------



## zercab

hey all..

im interested in getting this watch, but to be honest im not a fan of the stainless steel mesh bracelet provided by them. Is there any way I can change it to the normal stainless steel bracelet. (for example the one in the ocean gmt one)


----------



## shaomi

Hello, i have the O2 since about a week. 

To answer your question zercab, although the Ocean1 and Ocean 2 share the 22mm lug distance the design is somewhat different in the lug area, meaning a ocean1 bracelet doesn't fit in a o2.
Steinhart answered me in an e-mail request that they will release a steel bracelet specially made for the O2 model soon.


----------



## TKKAM

The watch is shipped with a rubberized leather strap. The mesh bracelet is optional. They will have a steel bracelet option in the future.


----------



## pavel36

TKKAM said:


> The watch is shipped with a rubberized leather strap. The mesh bracelet is optional. They will have a steel bracelet option in the future.


I bought the mesh bracelet separately from Steinhart online store....


----------



## FieryTowse

Does the fact that the leather strap is rubberised make it in any way waterproof?


----------



## Riker

Water resistant, the underside is leather. If you wet the strap it wouldn't really harm it, just dry out in the sunlight.



FieryTowse said:


> Does the fact that the leather strap is rubberised make it in any way waterproof?


----------



## solman

*Houston... Do we have a lume problem on the Ocean 2?*

If you notice Triton's intro shows both the Black and Blue versions back to back with the gorgeous blue lume.

But... When you go to the Steinhart site the Blue version has a Green lume!

So, what color is the actual lume on the Blue Ocean 2 :-(

I was ready to pull the trigger on the Blue Ocean 2 but not with Green lume.


----------



## Doboji

FYI, I just saw on Gnomon's Facebook, that they're expecting to have O2's in stock next week...


----------



## pierre7891

Is there any video reviews out there yet?


----------



## solman

solman said:


> *Houston... Do we have a lume problem on the Ocean 2?*
> 
> If you notice Triton's intro shows both the Black and Blue versions back to back with the gorgeous blue lume.
> 
> But... When you go to the Steinhart site the Blue version has a Green lume!
> 
> So, what color is the actual lume on the Blue Ocean 2 :-(
> 
> I was ready to pull the trigger on the Blue Ocean 2 but not with Green lume.


Riker can you chime in on this.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Pendergast

Hi, I received a Steinhart Ocen 2 blue two weeks ago and I present you some photos:




























I changed the original strap becouse is very stiff and put a hirsch accent, more confortable.



















Answering the question about the lume, it is blue but with a greenish touch. It is stronger in the hands and less brilliant in the bezel.


----------



## Ga9d

I received my Ocean 2 a few weeks ago and I absolutely love it.
well done


----------



## HJR

I agree a GMT model, either two-zone or three zone would be awesome.



ttimbo said:


> Great to finally see this lovely design fully realised. Must make you and the Steinhart team very proud. I'm hoping there's going to be a GMT in the offing...and not too far off. Am I right?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## pavel36

well... i ordered mine the day it was announced.. had to wait couple of weeks for the second batch to be available, but now it just sits in the box and doesn't see as much wrist time as i hoped it would. 
I think I ordered it just because of the general hype over the new model ... 
I believe I am not alone who feels this way as you can see couple of them already in the Sales Corner thread..


----------



## jagmichael

I'm not sure why. I love mine. Had it on for three weeks before I got back to my normal rotation. I have the blue so I'm not sure if the white is that much different. It feels great on the wrist and in my opinion looks fantastic!


----------



## pierre7891

Maybe one reason is that it doesnt seem that anyone like the strap(?). I would like to see the fitted rubber they showed on facebook or steel bracelet before i buy!


----------



## pavel36

pierre7891 said:


> Maybe one reason is that it doesnt seem that anyone like the strap(?). I would like to see the fitted rubber they showed on facebook or steel bracelet before i buy!


...actually I have mine on heavy mesh...


----------



## Doboji

pavel36 said:


> well... i ordered mine the day it was announced.. had to wait couple of weeks for the second batch to be available, but now it just sits in the box and doesn't see as much wrist time as i hoped it would.
> I think I ordered it just because of the general hype over the new model ...
> I believe I am not alone who feels this way as you can see couple of them already in the Sales Corner thread..


I wouldn't read too much into it... how many Omega POs do you see in the Sales Corner? Is that indicative of it not being well liked? I love mine, it gets a decent amount of wrist time right now... probably #3 among what I have right now. Once the bracelet becomes available, I suspect it'll see even more.

But to each their own... if everyone liked the same thing, there wouldn't be any point in variety would there?


----------



## pavel36

Doboji said:


> ....
> But to each their own... if everyone liked the same thing, there wouldn't be any point in variety would there?


..good point


----------



## SJL

pierre7891 said:


> Maybe one reason is that it doesnt seem that anyone like the strap(?).


I actually bought the strap separately for my MCII Roman and love it. Took a little while to break it in, but worth the effort. Not sure what all the negative feedback is about, but again, to each his own.

SJL


----------



## FieryTowse

I'd be happy to contribute, but as I'm still waiting for a dispatch notification four days after ordering and paying for my Ocean Two, as yet I can't. I was keeping an eye out for the release as soon as I saw the teaser pics released in January, but I have to admit I will probably look at other strap options. Once I actually receive it I'll be able to judge better what might suit - I might even consider a more unusual coloured Toshi. The bracelet will be on my shopping list as and when it becomes available.


----------



## Watch-U-Say?

Fantastic watch design. Exactly what I would have imagined a three way between Blancplain+Omega+IWC would look like. 

This has the best of all of 'em.


----------



## gaopa

Congratulations on a fantastic design! That is a beautiful watch! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## m0m0

I really fall in love with the blue one for few months ... it is just amazing. But I always hesitate to order because of my little wrist (17cm / 6.7") with this 43mm and its big and straights lugs.


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

The lugs aren't straight, they wrap around the wrist.









My wrist is 7.5" for comparison, and I old not have a problem even if it was 45mm


----------



## pierre7891

I have a blue Ocean2 coming tomorrow Has anyone put any nice leather straps on it or is the new bracelet the way to go?

Panatime got some nice blue straps and Steinhart have a blue sharkskin strap, what do you guys think?


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

Can anyone comment on the quality of the bracelet with this? Sorry if I've missed it but couldn't see anyone mention it. Cheers.


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

The bracket is good. More info on this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=718228


----------



## ciclismosam

Well I ordered the OVM a week ago and the Ocean 2 has been calling to me ever since as well. White it is, the lume and class of the white have me hooked!


----------



## MrDagon007

thekitkatshuffler said:


> Can anyone comment on the quality of the bracelet with this? Sorry if I've missed it but couldn't see anyone mention it. Cheers.


It is ok but in real life the watch strangely looks cheaper on bracelet than on the stock strap.


----------



## Chiew See Hau

Mark9Fiji said:


> Ocean Two on my new MEVA strap
> 
> View attachment 680342
> 
> 
> View attachment 680344
> 
> 
> Wrist action shot during flight school


*************************************************************************

I was thinking of how it would look like with a brown color strap. I was looking for images and I couldn't find any.

I thought it wouldn't look good on a brown strap and that was keeping me from getting Ocean Two... until I see this...

GREAT LOOK. I think I'll be getting Ocean Two instead of Ocean One.


----------



## Ed.YANG

The Ocean 2 with 2824 movement now only available with Black dial... the rest are either discontinued, or going in transition to Premium version.


----------

